# Wo werden Sie Silent Hunter 3 kaufen - falls Sie eine Anschaffung planen?



## Administrator (7. März 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. März 2005)

[x] Werde es nicht kaufen.
Wundere mich doch, warum Okaysoft nicht in der Liste steht. Ist ja nun sicherlich kein unbekannter Laden.


----------



## Bonkic (7. März 2005)

da wo`s am billigsten ist, wie jedes andere spiel auch - vorausgesetzt es taugt was


----------



## Atropa (7. März 2005)

[X] Habe es gestern bei Amazon vorbestellt.


----------



## Premium78 (7. März 2005)

Atropa am 07.03.2005 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Habe es gestern bei Amazon vorbestellt.



Ich ebenfalls


----------



## Bonkic (7. März 2005)

Premium78 am 07.03.2005 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 07.03.2005 19:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seid ihr so von den sh3- qualitäten überzeugt, dass ihr es unbesehen bestellt ?


----------



## UTDARKCTF (7. März 2005)

Bonkic am 07.03.2005 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Premium78 am 07.03.2005 19:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da wird wohl nicht der überhammer werden, aber ich werde es mir auch bestellen, und zwar aus dem grund, das man solche games mit der lupe suchen muss. von daher ***PFLICHTKAUF***


----------



## Atropa (7. März 2005)

Bonkic am 07.03.2005 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> seid ihr so von den sh3- qualitäten überzeugt, dass ihr es unbesehen bestellt ?


Ich fande die Vorgänger schon klasse, auch wenn das nicht alle so sehen werden die die Spiele gespielt haben, mich hat diese U-Boot Atmosphäre einfach immer gefesselt. Dazu bin ich schon so geil auf das Game, dass ich einfach nicht abwarten kann. Ich hoffe, ich werde nicht enttäuscht......nenn mich ruhig Silent Hunter-Fanboy


----------



## Niemand3214 (7. März 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 07.03.2005 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Werde es nicht kaufen.
> Wundere mich doch, warum Okaysoft nicht in der Liste steht. Ist ja nun sicherlich kein unbekannter Laden.



sogar in der überschrift steht schon FALLS SIE EINE ANSCHAFFUNG PLANEN... aber nö anscheinend kann man sich so nen nettes selbst"gemaltes" [X] nicht verkneifen... aber naja is ja auch egal...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. März 2005)

Niemand3214 am 07.03.2005 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 07.03.2005 19:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo ist das Problem dabei?


----------



## steppenork (7. März 2005)

SYSTEM am 07.03.2005 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Fragt ihr das zukünftig jetzt bei jedem Spiel? Oder ist SH3 so außergewöhnlich, dass die Frage nur bei diesem Spiel sein muß?`

Tut mir leid, aber ich versteh echt nicht, was dieser Quickpoll soll? "Wo kaufen Sie Ihre Spiele?" würde Sinn machen. Aber so was?


----------



## Atropa (7. März 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 07.03.2005 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand3214 am 07.03.2005 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[X] Manche müssen sich halt an allem hochziehen. 
[X] ich mache Kreuzchen gerne.
[X] Verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht ganz, aber was solls.
[X] Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich gerne Kreuzchen mache ?


----------



## Illusion (10. März 2005)

Ich werds mir zwar nicht holen, aber ich bestell alle meine Spiele bei Amazon...


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (10. März 2005)

Atropa am 07.03.2005 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 07.03.2005 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja man kann die Gewohnheiten aus dem STF einfach nicht abschütteln 

achja und noch was, Promarkt gibt es nicht mehr,die heissen jetzt alle Makromarkt(oder irre ich mich jetzt da?)


----------



## Hephaestus (23. März 2005)

[X] Wenn jemand seinen Senf mit einem extrakreuzchen dazugibt sieht das arrogant aus. Es sieht aus als wolle jemand die Onlineredakteure belehren. Es interessiert keinen wer das Spiel nun nicht kauft, und da ja schon im Polltitel steht "falls geplant" faellt der zweite Grund auch weg. Also warum das Kreuzchen? Und jetzt nicht "Wo ist dein Problem?". Es gibt keins, ich weise nur darauf hin, dass sowas nicht sein muss, das ist gleichbedeutend mit Spam. Also ist es vielleicht doch ein Problem? Vielleicht sollte man mal darueber nachdenken anstatt gleich wieder mit einer spitzen antwort auf meinen Post zu kommen? Wer weis das schon? Tut man das? Sicher nicht, oder?


----------

